# Kidney disease - diet recommendations!



## tigger01 (5 December 2013)

Following on from my post last week about my little cat - I eventually decided to have her teeth removed.   So glad I did, altho she's not out of the woods yet, she obviously feels so much better.   I now have to let her recover herself, but am looking at CKD diets as she has that to deal with.   At present all she'll eat is ham and Dreamies (what exactly do they put in these?!!! Drugs for cats!!).   I dont fancy my chances with the prescription diets!!!

Help!!


----------



## pines of rome (5 December 2013)

Glad to hear your little cat is better, I would not give her ham, chicken or white fish would be better!
I know a lot of them hate the prescription diets, so perhaps try a senior wet food diet and just the odd few biscuits, nothing too high in protein as this makes the kidneys have to work harder!
Hope she gets on ok! x


----------



## Emma_H (5 December 2013)

I'm going through this too at the moment, there is a lot of conflicting advice but as far as I know the right advice is limit phosphorus and limit protein. 

I found with my old lady that dried food made her drink much much more than usual so she was very often at the water bowl. I have switched now to Royal Canin Renal wet food and she is drinking less but still weeing about the same. I don't think she's too keen on it but she does eat it, either that or Hills K/D? A little bit of chicken, tuna or rabbit is apparently okay as a treat but not too often. Definitely no tuna.

This website is a great source of information http://www.felinecrf.org/


----------



## Caramac71 (5 December 2013)

My cat has recently been diagnosed with kidney failure and my vet suggested changing his diet. He is normally a really fussy eater but he seems to love the food my vet gave us to try. He's never been a fan of dry food but he's even liking the purine dried stuff (along with royal canin, hills and purina wet foods!). The downside is the price - I've bought in bulk but it's still 3x the cost of normal food. However if it improves his health and means less vet trips then it's got to be worth it.

Can you get a small amount of food to try, to see if she will eat it?


----------



## mtj (7 December 2013)

My oldest cat, 16/17, has kidney issues.  He has the royal canin renal biscuits and senior wet pouches.  I did try to get him to eat renal wet food, but he preferred to go hunting and was munching at least 1 mouse a day.  Seems to prefer senior Felix  to mouse.  

This isn't the cheapest route, as we have 3 other cats, so all on same food!


----------

